# Has anyone housed an Avicularia of any type in a 12x12x12 exo-terra?!



## Jared781 (Jan 6, 2012)

or could it be done?
because if i just put an inch of substrate or not even then it could have the 11" + of height14452867188v

what do you think?


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 6, 2012)

How many threads do you need about this one tank?


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 6, 2012)

HAH i have no idea what i want to do with it! here is the Scenario::

currently i have a Grosea  which is housed in a 10 Gallon tank, and a Bvagans which is in the 12x12x12 tank! and i have two more T's coming, i also want to get a Leopard Gecko, which then im going to move it in the 10 g tank! and Faunariums will be for all my T's!..... thats what I'm going with right now

What do you think?


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 6, 2012)

I think a 10 gal is overkill for a 5-6" spider but that's me.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 7, 2012)

its just temp..


----------



## yodaxtreme545 (Jan 7, 2012)

Here's my take on the matter of tank size, I see it two ways. 1. in the wild ( which these obviously aren't but still ), T's have quite a bit of world as their home so as long as you make sure they are getting fed and have adiquite humidity and all the bells and whistles I think you'll be good. 2. The bad part about have a huge tank is the risk of a T falling and getting hurt or killed from the fall. I'm sure T's fall in the wild just as much but this IS your pet and you don't want it to get injured or die from falling to high. I don't know if this helps or not but thats a couple different outlooks on tank size. Thanks. P.S. I have my A. Avic in the Sri Lanka exo terra which is an 18" x 18" x 24". I'm sure I'll catch hell from somebody on this but it's a great looking terrarium and he loves it. Mostly he enjoys hanging upside down from the top but to each his own.


----------



## Hobo (Jan 7, 2012)

It's fine.
My adult is in something smaller and it works.


----------



## suzypike (Jan 7, 2012)

I have all of my 6"+ (terrestrial) Ts in 10 gallon tanks with a lot of sub so that the height of the tank is not a factor. My only adult arboreal is in a 20 gallon tall, on it's end. All of my Ts find their food just fine and I've never lost one due to anything but old age in 5 years. I think that 12X12 will be great for an Avic. I would not put a terrestrial in it- but that's just me. The reason why, is that if it's like my Nano tall, you can't bring the sub up so that they can't fall because of the way the front ventilation works. If you can raise the sub to minimize the height, you would have a lot of possibilities. 
I think its a great tank for an arboreal or semi arboreal though.  I have my versi in the Exo-terra Nano and she loves it.


----------



## heavydumbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Mate itl be absolutely fine, just fill it up with sub, slope it toward the back away from the front vents for more height and fill it will things for it to climb on and hide in.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 7, 2012)

suzypike said:


> I have all of my 6"+ (terrestrial) Ts in 10 gallon tanks with a lot of sub so that the height of the tank is not a factor. My only adult arboreal is in a 20 gallon tall, on it's end. All of my Ts find their food just fine and I've never lost one due to anything but old age in 5 years. I think that 12X12 will be great for an Avic. I would not put a terrestrial in it- but that's just me. The reason why, is that if it's like my Nano tall, you can't bring the sub up so that they can't fall because of the way the front ventilation works. If you can raise the sub to minimize the height, you would have a lot of possibilities.
> I think its a great tank for an arboreal or semi arboreal though.  I have my versi in the Exo-terra Nano and she loves it.


thanks for that analysis!!!


----------



## BenjaminBoa (Jan 9, 2012)

It should be fine. My A. metallica is in something a little smaller.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 17, 2012)

UPDATE**
currently i have my Grosea housed in this terrarium!
and when my P regalis gets to 4" its his..... or hers


----------

